# General Christmas Wishlist Thread



## Giraffes (Dec 5, 2010)

It's that time again everyone. So what's your your lists?

- Ohana Sopranino All Mahogany Wood Ukulele (Here)
- Tweed Hardshell Tenor Ukulele Case (Here)
- Toy Story 3
- Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
- The Social Network (if it comes out on time. D:)
- Guitar slide (for uke)
- Banjo/Mandolin capo (for uke)
- Prismacolor Markers

So pretty much a lot of music/art/dvd stuff this year.

How bout y'all? :D


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 5, 2010)

- floral patterned Doc Martens
- Spring Shikijika plushie

... LOL


----------



## Aisling (Dec 5, 2010)

hrm!
stuff already on the way:
- Pokemon Players Club Member Official Starter Kit (from the defunct Japanese TCG club, has lots of neat swag and I have the matching pin already)
- A Kangaskhan Charm from a Japanese Pokemon Center circa '09
- Neo 4 Shining Tyranitar (the Japanese triple-star one)
- a pin of the TCG Fighting Energy
(ilu hardrock-pokemon)

Stuff I'm waiting on Steam's inevitable Xmas sale for:
- Tropico 3: Gold Edition

etc:
- some gift cards maybe? I'm an impulsive buyer, I usually don't know what I want until I see it


----------



## Missile (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a few things that I want this year, some quite expensive, but hey, it's still a wishlist! ;D

-Anything Pokemon
-Sonic Colours for the DS
-Michael Jackson: The Experience for DS/Wii (The Wii would be embarassing there is no way I'm dancing in front of my family or anyone for that matter)
-The new Michael Jackson album: Michael
-Any Michael Jackson Album I don't have
-Photoshop CS4
-A new tablet/tablet pen (the pen it the only thing that isn't working - I can only use one side of the pen to draw)
-an iPod. Please an iPod.
-Kirby's Epic Yarn
-Giftcards
-Money
-Michael Jackson clotes hey mom you said you'd _buy me some_
-I really don't know anymore :D

Of course if I get Michael Jackson himself I'll be one happy chick Anyway, that's about it. Really, anything I like will do. <3 But no girly clothes. Seriously. Or make-up. Nothing girly, kthxbai.


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 5, 2010)

For the first time ever, I have no clue what I want for Christmas! The only things I could think of were new doona covers (I've only got two different ones on high rotation) and a digital clock radio as my current one keeps losing signal and I hate waking up to static every morning. I would love some money so I can save up for my trip to Nordic Europe. So far I have about $700, most of that consists of last year's Christmas and birthday money /rarely buys things.
I did order the 2nd series of the Hetalia One Coin figurines, and if they come in time my parents are going to wrap them up for me to open Christmas Day XD
I also suggested that if there's absolutely nothing else that my parents can think of, they could buy me an iPhone, but we all agreed that $700 is way too expensive so that's out of the question!

Probably the hardest thing for my family is that my birthday is the day after Christmas, which makes it harder for me to think up things I want.


----------



## Missile (Dec 5, 2010)

Rai-CH said:


> Probably the hardest thing for my family is that my birthday is the day after Christmas, which makes it harder for me to think up things I want.


Your birthday's the day after Christmas? How cool is that! My older brother's birthday is the day before Christmas Eve, so he gets presents one day, and then two days after.

But again, you could just ask for some money of giftcards. That what I would do if I were you. Save up the money and when you see something you like, buy it! :D


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 5, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Your birthday's the day after Christmas? How cool is that! My older brother's birthday is the day before Christmas Eve, so he gets presents one day, and then two days after.
> 
> But again, you could just ask for some money of giftcards. That what I would do if I were you. Save up the money and when you see something you like, buy it! :D


People with close-to-Christmas birthdays unite? |D

I usually get money and giftcards from the rest of my family, but my parents refuse to get them for me :P I don't think they want to take the easy way out!


----------



## Missile (Dec 5, 2010)

Rai-CH said:


> People with close-to-Christmas birthdays unite? |D
> 
> I usually get money and giftcards from the rest of my family, but my parents refuse to get them for me :P I don't think they want to take the easy way out!


Yes. Now you and my brother need a four-second theme song.
DA-DA-DA-DA. :D

Ah, I see I see. Well maybe this Christmas instead of you telling people certain things you want, you can just say to give you money or giftcards, and if you don't tell your parents what you want, maybe they'll just give you money or something? :3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 5, 2010)

tbh I don't really want anything for Christmas, I've already got a ton of books/games/films that I need to read/play/watch AND I barely have any time to do anything any more because schoolwork is a bitch. :(


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 5, 2010)

I've never wanted anything for Christmas or birthdays. I guess it's partly for the same reasons as goldenquagsire said but also because there's nothing that I actually want anyway. There aren't any games that I want, no gadgets that I think I'd find useful. Nothing.

My mum always gets really annoyed with me since she wants me to tell her what I want, when I really don't want anything.

I do know I'm getting HeartGold though since my brother wanted a new Pokéwalker and couldn't be bothered to import one by itself so he's getting a new game and giving the game to me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been pretty lost for things to want for the past three years or so. Derp.

I might ask my mum to buy me a WWII gas mask I spotted in a store downtown. Or I'll get it myself.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty much just money and video games.

~Super Scribblenauts
~Okami (Wii)
~MONEY.

I'll need lots of money for the 3DS.


----------



## Minish (Dec 5, 2010)

Uh... I guess I'd kinda like a tablet, but I'm not too bothered if my mum finds them too expensive. :<

...yeah, that's basically it.


----------



## Green (Dec 5, 2010)

Pokemon White/Black.

Also maybe whipped cream.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know, either. I want the fifth series of Doctor Who, but it's like £40 at the moment, and I don't want anyone spending that much on something that'll be £10 in a year. 

I've asked my parents to get me some warm clothes to help me cope with the icy wasteland that is my flat, which makes me feel very old and boring.

On the plus side, most of my friends know me better than I know myself, and even though I'm very unhelpful about providing information in regards to what I want, they almost always end up surprising me with some of the coolest stuff ever.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Zoltea (Dec 5, 2010)

This is thread #666 of Miscellaneous Discussion.

Anyways, I want sour stuff and an iTunes gift card. *-*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 5, 2010)

Eh, various games, manga, and random awesome stuff. Otherwise, money.


----------



## Green (Dec 5, 2010)

Also a typhlosion or mudkip pokedoll :3c


----------



## Flora (Dec 5, 2010)

-Epic Mickey (we went to see a movie and they had an advertisement sort of thing for it and my best friend was "I want that!" and I was like "Me toooo")
-Kirby Epic Yarn
-clothes
-books
-money/giftcards would be lovely~

...yeah I don't really want much

OH BUT I'm getting the DVDs from my school play either before Christmas or shortly after~ which is really exciting because FAIRY GODMOTHER YESSSSSSSS


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 5, 2010)

-A Preorder for Pokemon White.
-Money
-some CDs from my favorite bands. (O.A.R., The Killers, The All American Rejects, Maroon 5, Green Day, Linkin Park.)
-A laptop or an Ipad would be nice.
-This hat, so much.
-Tickets to go see Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. PLEASE.
-One awkward silence, and two hopes you cry yourself to sleep staying up, waiting by the phone.
-Some DS games (prefferably in the Ace Attorney Series)
-A Wii. (I'm the only person I know who doesn't have one. (I want to play Brawl SO bad, even though it's been out for about 2 years.)


Mini Moonwalker said:


> -an iPod. Please an iPod.


This. So much This. and an ITunes gift card to go with it. 

yeah, it's pricey, and not really long, but it's what I want


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 5, 2010)

I want Kingdom Hearts 2 and God of War 2...and maybe even the KH on DS. I might also ask my sister to send me a random anime she likes.
As for the rest of my family, I have no idea. They usually take guesses, and then it's easy to tell who knows me and who doesn't :3


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 5, 2010)

-New bike
-Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood OR Fable III
-The Divine Comedy
-Eason's Giftcard
-MicroSD Memory Card
-My girlfriend with a bow on her head

I've only asked for the first, but I have fairly formulaic Christmases, so I'd be surprised if I don't get the others.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 5, 2010)

i'm going to get a wireless adapter for my 360 and Halo: Reach.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 5, 2010)

A cheap mp3 player
A new charger for my phone or laptop
A hug
=3


----------



## Zeph (Dec 5, 2010)

Erm, I haven't thoguht of a lot, but so far my list seems to be thus:

> Full series of Harry Potter books in French (This is pretty much guaranteed since I asked my parents about it over a month ago, seeing as I'm borrowing La Chambre des Secrets from my friend at the moment. Inspired me to get the set!)

>Some sort of headset for my PC (I have one, but the headphones are broken and I have no other microphone, therefore my current version of a 'headset' is having the old one on my desk and a pair of iPod headphones in my ears. Not very convenient!)

>A relatively large corkboard (To pin photos and such onto, etc.; not sure why I decided I wanted one of these but yeah!)

...In other words, I need to get thinking, considering my parents are going shopping, uh, tomorrow.

EDIT: Also, Layton 3!


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 5, 2010)

Dear Santa,

If it's not too much trouble, Cloudy wants PBR, some money for a tablet and a 3DS eventually, and for there to be NO FIGHTING on Christmas like there has been the past who knows how many Christmas's. I promise to leave you lots of cookies and milk and I'll put a fire extinguisher by the fireplace. Just in case there's a fire there when you come down the chimney. Yeah. :3

Love, Cloudsong~


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 5, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> > Full series of Harry Potter books in French (This is pretty much guaranteed since I asked my parents about it over a month ago, seeing as I'm borrowing La Chambre des Secrets from my friend at the moment. Inspired me to get the set!)


Hee! HP in French is _fantastic_. One of my best friends is living over there at the moment, and went to see the new film and was giggling away every time they talked about Harry's baguette getting broken. Don't worry! We can go to a boulangerie and get you a new one!


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't thought about it too much either, but these are pretty definite...

- _*A LAPTOP*_ preferably a Mac, but anything not-cheap and crap is good with me, as I've gotten mixed advice from my friends on the Mac vs. PC thing.

- A full set of Faber-Castell colored pencils, because my current set has like 15 colors in it, four of which are blue.

- PMD Sky would be great :3

- Another little sketchbook. It's a lot easier to draw and color in a smaller format for me right now.

- Pokemon plushies! I have a Pikachu and that's it. THE MORE THE MERRIER RIGHT


----------



## Clover (Dec 5, 2010)

This is the shortlist of what I sent to my parents:

-- Chef Boyardee, Spaghettios, Campbells
-- Spanish rice
-- salsa
-- chili powder
-- sweet pickle relish
-- Gold Peak tea
-- Skittles or Starburst or Reese's

One friend: "<... Are you writing a Christmas list or a shopping list?>" "<Yes.>"

Priorities are different when you're 5k from home, guys. :'(


----------



## Zeph (Dec 5, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Hee! HP in French is _fantastic_. One of my best friends is living over there at the moment, and went to see the new film and was giggling away every time they talked about Harry's baguette getting broken. Don't worry! We can go to a boulangerie and get you a new one!


It is a bit excellent - I can't think of any particularly amazing examples from Chambre des Secrets, but seeing stuff like "Snape raised his baguette" or "Ron tossed Lockhart's baguette out the window" are just... amusing.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 5, 2010)

Elliekat said:


> - _*A LAPTOP*_ preferably a Mac, but anything not-cheap and crap is good with me, as I've gotten mixed advice from my friends on the Mac vs. PC thing.


Get mac. If you want, you can then buy Windows 7 and install it on the mac; and then be able to switch between the two. =3


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 5, 2010)

Respect The Blade said:


> -A Wii. (I'm the only person I know who doesn't have one.


wow. I thought I was out of the trends... ( we got ours like a year after everyone else) XD


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 5, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Get mac. If you want, you can then buy Windows 7 and install it on the mac; and then be able to switch between the two. =3


This is absolutely awful advice.

1. Please stop saying Mac vs. PC. It isn't. It's Mac vs. Windows, if anything.
2. Apple laptops are insanely overpriced. You can almost certainly get a comparatively good laptop for at most 2/3 of the price.
3. Run Linux.
4. If you absolutely insist, I'm sure you can run Mac OS on a laptop _not_ made by Apple, too.


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 6, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> This is absolutely awful advice.
> 
> 1. Please stop saying Mac vs. PC. It isn't. It's Mac vs. Windows, if anything.
> 2. Apple laptops are insanely overpriced. You can almost certainly get a comparatively good laptop for at most 2/3 of the price.
> ...


Ahhh these are basically the two sides I'm getting from my friends D:

Of course, my parents probably won't buy me a Mac anyway :P And I've never used Linux before, is it a lot better?


----------



## Superbird (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, I've heard (from my friend) that Linux pwns all. But I've never had the chance to use one, so...


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 6, 2010)

Elliekat said:


> Ahhh these are basically the two sides I'm getting from my friends D:
> 
> Of course, my parents probably won't buy me a Mac anyway :P And I've never used Linux before, is it a lot better?


Well basically you have a choice: get a very expensive laptop which runs Mac OS and can run Windows or get a much cheaper laptop which runs Windows and can run Mac OS.

So unless you honestly think the Apple brand is worth hundreds of dollars...

Linux (which is an umbrella term) is aimed at people who actually know what they are doing with computers. Which does not mean "knows how to fix the internet if it stops working occasionally" but rather means "isn't scared of the command line". It's a bit of a transition, but once you get used to it you can do things much easily and more efficiently. If you're going to use it, the Ubuntu distribution is probably best for new users. Also it's free (all the distributions are, that is, not just Ubuntu).

Note: if you have never installed an operating system before, and tremble at the thought of trying, you may want to stick with something else.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Dec 6, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:
			
		

> -Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood OR Fable III


^this^

AND also these gloves. AAAH these gloves <3

other than that i'm settled. |3


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I also want a cool hat. Make that many cool hats ;D


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 6, 2010)

-Various Pokemon and Digimon figurines
-Final Fantasy IX (It's a fairly old game, but I got a PS2 not long ago and it's cheap)
-Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (Same reason)
-An MST3K hoodie
-Megaman art book
-2000 Wii Points
-Wii Classic Controller Pro


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 7, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> It is a bit excellent - I can't think of any particularly amazing examples from Chambre des Secrets, but seeing stuff like "Snape raised his baguette" or "Ron tossed Lockhart's baguette out the window" are just... amusing.


According to Ruth, in the French version, "Snape has been renamed 'Rogue' ...apparently, the french need to be bludgeoned with whom we should think is a ne'er-do-well." XD


----------



## shiny jiggly (Dec 7, 2010)

I kinda want a keyboard. Preferably with a headphone jack and midi cables. I also want my parents to buy Minecraft for me since I can't buy anything online without any plastic (no, I don't have a debit card either). Other than that, some fabric and some clothing patterns should be sufficient. Oh, and some chocolate. Gotta have the chocolate! (I also want to have my allowance from last week, the week before, and the week before that...>_>)


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 7, 2010)

I have this huge list of books that I've sent back home with my sister. I can't even remember all of the titles on it, and it's only the _preliminary_ list! I'm probably going to add to it this week. It only has two novels on it so far, so I might need a rec thread at some point...! My mother's meeting me in Cardiff on Friday to come and do some clothes shopping with me, and then I'll probably ask for some blu-ray discs of films that I wanted to see but didn't get to when they were showing at the cinema, so... yes! That is my Christmas.

...also maybe a frying pan, since I sort of destroyed my big one. Oh, and a wok. Everyone needs a wok.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 7, 2010)

Why on earth do you need a wok _and_ a frying pan?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 7, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> According to Ruth, in the French version, "Snape has been renamed 'Rogue' ...apparently, the french need to be bludgeoned with whom we should think is a ne'er-do-well." XD


Yup - There are some other major name changes, too - for example Hogwarts is Poudlard, the houses are Gryffondor, Serpentard, Serdaigle and (Wait for it) Poufsouffle (!) (Although it's kind of annoying that they didn't change the founders' first names to carry the alliteration - it's still 'Helga Poufsouffle' :C), and Tom Riddle is Tom Jedusor. (And his middle name? Elvis. This amuses me too much.)

Um.


----------



## allitersonance (Dec 7, 2010)

_Ace Attorney Investigations_, _Golden Sun: Dark Dawn_, _Kirby Super Star Ultra_, and a preorder for _Pokémon Black Version_. Also, money.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 8, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> *Poufsouffle*


... I must read these books. 

@opal - a wok _and_ frying pan is useful, if only because it means you've got more utensils. I've used our wok as a cereal bowl, a mixing bowl and a recepticle to hold water while I clean CJ's tank when we've used up the more obvious implements for doing those things and can't be bothered to do the washing-up. Student life increases creativity in matters like these tenfold!


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 8, 2010)

An Xbox 360 and Call of Duty: Black Ops.

Apart from that, stuff like soda/Kronik/iced tea/ect.

Though I have a suspicion that I might get a laptop because my dad mentioned that he has a ton of credit card points and can get a free laptop or camera or something. Oh, plus he keeps asking me what kind of laptops I prefer.


----------



## Mustardear (Dec 8, 2010)

This badass t-shirt.


----------



## Green (Dec 8, 2010)

I also want a pull-up bar for my doorway.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 8, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Why on earth do you need a wok _and_ a frying pan?





Dannichu said:


> ... I must read these books.
> 
> @opal - a wok _and_ frying pan is useful, if only because it means you've got more utensils. I've used our wok as a cereal bowl, a mixing bowl and a recepticle to hold water while I clean CJ's tank when we've used up the more obvious implements for doing those things and can't be bothered to do the washing-up. Student life increases creativity in matters like these tenfold!


What she said.

ALSO I'm not sure if frying bacon in a wok would ... work well? idk I'll have to have a go. 

one can _never_ have too many utensils!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 8, 2010)

Ideally, I'd like a laptop so I don't have to get out of bed to use my computer. Don't care what it would run as long as I could install my tablet and a decent art program, really.
But I probably won't get that. 

Other than that... just some money or iTunes gift cards, really. Nothing I really want comes out till next year.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanted an MP3 player, and I got one... got a flash drive too... so there's only two things I still want. Final Fantasy XIII and a tablet. May a little bit of clothes... Other than that, I'm pretty much peachy. I mean, can't afford to spend too much money.


----------



## Green (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually my mom said that we already have one, so I guess that doesn't count anymore. It does mean our doorways can support them though!


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 9, 2010)

I have two frying pans currently! One is small and one is medium though because I burnt my large one and it's currently unusable for anything except frying pan tennis (something for which it's very useful!). 

in other news I'm so hungry right now but I don't want to cook because I just washed up everything I own ; ;


----------



## Autumn (Dec 9, 2010)

-video games for the NES/SNES/Sega Genesis I am inevitably getting for Christmas

OR

-money with which to buy said video games


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 9, 2010)

The Sims 3 expansion packs. And that's it, because I have two siblings in collage. Maybe some money too, idk.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 9, 2010)

PSP
Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep
Dissidia: Final Fantasy
Supernatural Season 4
Supernatural Season 5

Much less on my list than usual, but I figured my parents needed a break.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 10, 2010)

Zenigame said:


> PSP
> Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep
> Dissidia: Final Fantasy
> Supernatural Season 4
> ...


Your list of four is probably more expensive than the enitre list I asked for. :s


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 10, 2010)

or, to specify what I want:

*Donkey Kong Country Returns
*Okami
*Phoenix Wright games(any game, really)
*New headphones(old ones doesn't work)
*Deviantart Premium account.
*Mushishi 5
*Lucky Star 6 and 7
*Wii points card
*Various random cool stuff
*Various awesome t-shirts from the interwebs
*Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
*And if all else fails, MONEY. Money is always great.

No clothes, please, unless they are the t-shirts mentioned above. even though I get them every year.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 10, 2010)

an Opeth - Blackwater Park t-shirt and an electric rotary razor


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 10, 2010)

-Sims 3 for Wii
-Goldeneye 007 remake for the Wii
-Skulduggery Pleasant: Dark Days
-Skulduggery Pleasant: Mortal Coil


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 11, 2010)

Espeon said:


> Your list of four is probably more expensive than the enitre list I asked for. :s


Compared to last year, my list is nothing. Altogether, this is less expensive than the PS3 I got, let alone everything else...


----------



## Espeon (Dec 11, 2010)

I've asked for a scarf and a chin rest for my Violin. Anything else I get is just an added bonus, really! 8D;


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 11, 2010)

-Epic Mickey
-Final Cut Express (maybe; I've been using Pro in Media Arts)
-DK Country Returns
-Wii Points Card
-Money.  Money is always an "in case of emergency, break glass" deal.  And you should in this case, ALWAYS jump to an emergency right now.
-Prof. Layton and the Unwound Future
-There is more, but that's all I can think of.  OH WAIT!  My Livestrong wristband snapped; need a new one.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, I thought of something else. A lack of constant 500 errors would be nice.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, I thought of something else. A lack of constant 500 errors would be nice.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 11, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Oh, I thought of something else. A lack of constant 500 errors would be nice.


This.

I had to wait like 20 minutes to reply to someone because of server errors.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Dec 11, 2010)

Zoltea said:


> This.
> 
> I had to wait like 20 minutes to reply to someone because of server errors.


Same here.  Just happened right now, in fact.  D: 

My list is a laptop case, to carry it when we travel, various books I'd like to read, an iTunes gift card, and that's it. 

 I don't really need that much tangible stuff.  How about more time to sleep, a vacation, and a GF?  XD


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 12, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Oh, I thought of something else. A lack of constant 500 errors would be nice.


Exactly. I encountered one when clicking on this thread, actually.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 14, 2010)

_love_

I really don't have a lot. :P


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 14, 2010)

- super mario galaxy 2
- persona 4
- classic controller pro
- manga (2 vols of astro boy, 2 vols of dp adventures, 2 vols of yu-gi-oh duelist, 1 vol of megaman megamix)
- hgss tcg poster box
- ampharos plush

all of those have been bought/ordered


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't want much this year, but I can't seem to recall what it was I wrote X_x. So I'll put down what I can remember.


 Nintendo DS w/ SoulSilver
 Hunchback of Notre Dame (1996 Disney version)
 tablet
 _Whispers of the Heart_ and _The Cat Returns_
 Flyleaf or Within Temptation CD (since it doesn't look like Evanescence's new album is coming out this year)
 new manga (Fruits Basket, Yu-Gi-Oh!, Beauty Pop, Escaflowne, Cardcaptor Sakura, Tokyo Mew Mew, Wish, Meru Peru, and/or Dragon Ball)


----------



## Barubu (Dec 17, 2010)

-Epic Mickey
-Guitar
-Xbox 
-FEDORAS!
-Paint & Easel


----------



## Firelord Alex (Dec 17, 2010)

I just want a sweatshirt, Super Mario Galaxy 2, and chocolate.  My family is kind of poor right now.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 17, 2010)

-Tablet  This one
-Lots of manga 
-Manga studio debut 4 
-Warriors boxset
-Lots of other books


----------



## benwayshouse (Dec 17, 2010)

money. i don't really want anything special. one of my friends bought me a few records.


----------



## Diz (Dec 20, 2010)

Sims 3 for Wii
A Barns and Noble Nook
American Eagle Body Spray
Green Disney CD
iPod/Other large MP3 player
Giant (bed sized) Bean Bag chair
2nd Season of House on DVD
The SNL Board Game
24 pack of colors Play-Doh
A Puppy


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Dec 20, 2010)

Eh, not much this year~ Just...

another 1TB external hard drive (I eat through space like a mofo; all the anime I keep in 1080i makes me need a second one :x)
money for the Playstation Store~
Some Calvin & Hobbes, and Far Side books
Dead Rising 2
Megaman X Official Complete Works
Okami Official Complete Works
Tales of Graces f


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 20, 2010)

Gahh, my grandma just called because she's getting a new laptop and wants to know if my brother or I wants it. I already asked for a laptop for Christmas. I really hope my parents don't 'get' me my grandma's old, Vista-running laptop x.x


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm planning on teaming together with my dad to hopefully get a Wii for my family. Really, that and a few games for it is all that I want for Christmas.

Though with the inevitable gift cards, I do plan on buying the new Golden Sun game, but I might hold off on that for a while.


----------

